# to all parents



## matilda in berlin (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi, new here!
i have an 11 yearld, he understands my english (im aussie) but speaks to me in the dominant language which in our case is German.
I wanted to ask parents of non-english speaking kids how the kids did when school started.
how long they took to start speaking, how it affected their grades etc...
We plan the move in august after school ends here, and he will repeat the 6 th class for the last term , which i think is good, he can get to know the kids from the area before the break and will then go on to year 7.
will enroll him where they offer a IEC course
Thanks for your answers!


----------



## Fabian001 (Apr 11, 2017)

Hello Matilda, 

our son also predominantly speaks german. But he adjusts extremely fast to englisch and even madarin if the environment changes. 

Hes not et going to school, but I don't think children will have problems adjusting to another language - especially if they are raised bi- or trilingual. 

One language is always dominant, but the others are always there. 

Best Regards


----------



## lucasevans (Jun 21, 2017)

You can enroll him for a special English language class.


----------

